# legacy flexzilla air hoses are JUNK!!!



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Rich D. said:


> Anyone use a 1/4" flexeel for framing? Does it supply enough air?


I think my framing gun gets a little inconsistent on the depth when I use it with a 1/4" hose.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Flexzilla 
only color it comes in









Flexeel
3 colors


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got 3 - 100' flexzilla's. For 30 some bucks I think I have certainly gotten my money's worth out of them. I haven't had a lick of trouble.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess i got a lemon.. ill return the hose and look for a better more rugged hose for framing and ruff work..

Just when i thought i had my hoses down to a science... :laughing:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought the kobalt flexzilla knock off hose a while ago. So far so good and it was 10$ cheaper


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I bought the kobalt flexzilla knock off hose a while ago. So far so good and it was 10$ cheaper


Prob made by the same people.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with flexzilla.

I bought fourteen 50' last year and dragged them around a roofing project for eight months. No blow outs or bubbles.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Legacy went above and beyond to get in touch with me today. I spoke to very nice people who were concerned with my issue. 

Top notch customer service legacy has... 

There going to send me a new replacement hose ASAP and they also sent me a pre-paid ups return label for the old hose so the engineering department can inspect the problems because they said its very un-common and never heard of bursting at such a low psi.

Ill let you guys know how everything pans out...

Ill be waiting for the new hose in the meantime.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Legacy went above and beyond to get in touch with me today. I spoke to very nice people who were concerned with my issue.
> 
> Top notch customer service legacy has...
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear they are doing the right thing. Some companies really do a great job, and earn future business based on customer service alone. Unfortunately, this does not apply to all our vendors, but I have to say that I have been pretty surprised by some that I didn't expect much from.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 50 ft flexzilla, had it for a year with some heavy framing use, no problems yet. It is the nicest hose I have ever used, second place is an old rigid hose that is pretty nice. I hate flexeels.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Another vote for the blue kobalt flex ones, have had mine for about 3 years so far and no issues


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought one on sale from Menards that I've yet to use. It seems like a quality hose, and the ones I've used, have never seen a problem with them. Ones beat all to hell.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the new hose and great customer service legacy!!!


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Now I'm confused. Are they junk or not?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

steex said:


> Now I'm confused. Are they junk or not?


Well as everyone stated here there not a bad hose. The hose i had, there was something wrong with it for sure. I guess i got a lemon with my bad luck. Legacy took care of the issue and sent me out a new hose.


----------

